# megadeath cam



## reidlou29 (Apr 8, 2007)

i want the mega death cam its made by hpe anyone kno where i can get it i went on the site and didnt see it also what else would i need to buy with the cam to make it work


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Do you have any mods to your car? What year, and is it an A4 or M6.


----------



## reidlou29 (Apr 8, 2007)

hey thanx for the reply man i have an a4 with pacesetter catless header intake is lingenfelter and spintech exhaust.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

reidlou29 said:


> hey thanx for the reply man i have an a4 with pacesetter catless header intake is lingenfelter and spintech exhaust.


I don't know very much about A4s, but don't you need a stall for cams?


----------



## 04torridm6 (Oct 25, 2008)

it boils down to are you gonna do heads in the near future or not...that is a really aggressive cam for stock heads and yet alone stock intake manifold and throttlebody. If you want good performance with your mods for now use a smaller cam. If your gonna continue to add more go with the megadeath, but your gonna need a stall converter if nothing else for now


----------



## reidlou29 (Apr 8, 2007)

hey y do i need a stall converter? and im prob not goin to do heads so with that in mind what other cams are good if this one 2 big and where can i get a stall converter


----------



## biffman (Jul 1, 2009)

How big of a cam should you go using stock heads running a 06 gto auto and keep good drivability. I would like to know especially if the mega cam should not be used.


----------



## reidlou29 (Apr 8, 2007)

this seems compicated lol i just dont wanna buy the wrong thing and waste my money or not buy enough and go get in installed and hour later i dont have enough parts.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

LCP GT2-3 cam with stock LS6 springs on stock 243 heads is what I'm running. I love it. Can barely tell I have a cam and I haven't lost any drivibilty yet I am at 38X HP now.

Current power mods: LPE GT2-3 cam, stock used 243 heads with LS6 springs, JBA catless mids, JBA 05/06 catback, KNN CAI, ported TB, ported LS6 mani, tune


----------



## biffman (Jul 1, 2009)

Sounds good but i am a proud owner of a 2006 gto black on black auto. I am looking for just a nice choppy cam and hope to gain a few horse power on the way but still like to have some power on the bottom end. The best part about this car is that it is in CANADA and now i have one and they are legal to own now. Any info. would be appreciated.


----------



## 04torridm6 (Oct 25, 2008)

A streetsweeper cam is good and is pretty much the biggest for stock heads or a 228R cam is said to be great along with a comp cam 228/232. Now for the sound you want if it were to be choppy and broken a smaller LSA like 112 would work but if you want more of a "normal sounding idle" raise the LSA to 114 or 115. Most of these cams have optimal performance from 2500 to 6400 rpms.


----------

